# Good thoughts for Piggy, AKA June



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's been wanting to spend her days alone, piled up in my bedroom. Just not enjoying life, and under stress when I make her interact with us. I have to put her on leash, and drag her out of the bedroom. After a few minutes, she starts panting, and is determined to go back to bed. If I don't let her, she starts trembling. Even walks, or shopping that she used to enjoy. She is done after 10-15 minutes, sometimes sooner. She has cut back on her food, and not as interested in treats. Once or twice a week, I will see glimpses of how she was in the past. Happy and rooing to me, but it's short lived.
What we know so far is all bloodwork is good. Hips, knees, elbows are good, so no signs of arthritis. Heart, and lungs sound good, and no fever.
The only thing the vet could find was a slight ear infection. Probably overkill on the treatment. But due to her mood, we went it. Packed her ear, taking oral bayrtil, and tramadol for pain. She is 8 year's old, and this is her first ear infection. I've had my fingers crossed, that it is the cause.
Still not much change in her though, and will do a vet recheck.

Last year when I talked to her breeder, he said they had to let her mom go. That she had become unhappy with life. 
At the time, I didn't ask him any questions. I emailed him last week to ask what Journey was doing. It's pretty much exactly what June is doing. 
I'm still hoping I can find the answers to help her.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh no. ESP for her that it is just the ear infection and for quick recovery.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gabica said:


> Oh no. ESP for her that it is just the ear infection and for quick recovery.


That's what I'm hoping.
I've even paid someone come to the house, and watch the other dogs. That way I could do more with her, away from Ranger. That was kind of a lost cause. We would get 30-40 yards from the Durango, and she was ready to head back to it. I would wind up with them just walking the other dogs, and spending time with her at home.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Poor June. I'm also keeping my fingers crossed it's just the infection.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

That's so sad. Just unimaginable for these always-happy & eager dogs.


My take is "depression". I've never heard of it in dogs, but Google returns credible links.


I'm not accepting that it's terminal - you'll fix it!


Keep us up to date.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i so often hope we could understand what they have to say, what bothers them.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No real updates on her.
We've had a lot of rain, and fireworks. Both upset her, and she's slept in the spare bedroom with me for the last two nights. I say slept, but with her panting, and stressing out. There was not much sleep. I need a day without stressers, to know if she's improving. 
More rain forecasted for today. 😞


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh poor June. My beagle was on anti-depressants when she got older, and they definitely seemed to help. Possibly something for you to explore. Also, maybe consider hemp supplements meant for dogs. https://www.amazon.com/Calming-Trea...&qid=1530893709&sr=8-8&keywords=hemp+for+dogs

8 years is still quite young for a V in my mind. How old was her mom when she started to display the same symptoms?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lilly
They put her to sleep at 10 years old.

June already takes Valium, on days we have thunderstorms. 
I just don't want to mask any health problems, with a daily antidepressant. Trying to rule out anything medical first.
She will go back to the vet, when she finishes her antibiotics. 

I have CBD oil at the house, we tried it for storms before moving to something stronger.


----------



## CSF (May 19, 2017)

I am sorry to hear about June. I hope the antibiotics clear it all up and she is roo-ing and asking for more treats soon!
Are you considering just starting up the CBD oil again? See if it helps improve her mood.


----------



## CSF (May 19, 2017)

Did this behavior start after starting her on Valium?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She had started it before, but it's been declining afterwards.
Her fear of storms had gotten worse, and it was all but impossible to keep her from hurting herself. That's why I moved to valium. She's still stressed when on valium, during the storm. Just more controllable.
I'm holding off on the CBD oil, atleast until I know her ear is clear.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The evening rain missed us yesterday, and no rain in the forecast till this afternoon.
Saw some of the old June. A little rooing, and playing with her toys. She still piled up in the bed a good part of the day. 
But I'll take her small improvement, as a good sign.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm hoping that June is back to her old self. Or at least more like her old self.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While not totally herself, but she has improved a lot. 
Acting a little bossy, and snagged a whole bag of freeze dryed chicken off the counter. Which is the June I know, and love.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She had her ear packed again today, and a new antibiotic. High chance it will be packed again next week. 

After it was packed last time, we extended the antibiotic for a week longer.
I thought it had cleared up, but I guess it wasn't. 
You can tell by her look, she's not impressed with the vet visit.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Yikes, poor babe. I sure hope you can find out what is the cause of her sudden ear infections.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Me too.
Its been the same ear, the other ear looks perfect.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

TR... I am so sorry 
Your poor girl... she looks so thin, she is really miserable!

...I am only going to say this, because I just experienced it personally... Zeke had been afflicted with Foxtail issues.. I kept finding them, after I had checked him thoroughly,
and then I saw him eat one, so I had him to the Vet for a total Fox tail check up... and an endoscope ( he has Ins.) ] he had to be anesthetized 
The **** Doctor never looked in his ears... declared he had an ear infection, and prescribed meds. but never did a visual ear exam.


so ... has your vet actually looked in to June's ear... I know it is a dumb question... but just what if it is something foreign? I DO pray for her to get better...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Must be the picture, because she's not thin. She could still stand to lose a few pounds. With her being under the weather, and ponds off limits due to her ear. It makes any real exercise tough.
While she hasn't been around any foxtails, the thought of foreign object has crossed my mind. My personal vet has looked in her ear, but not under sedation. She was only sedated at the ER vet. Its also had me second guessing the real cause if her needing that visit. As Ranger did growl, and snap to get her to back off. But I never saw him actually nip her. There was only one small slit on the inside of the ear, but no marks any where else, including the outside.
Last Tuesday she had a horrible day. Acting like when we have storms in the area. I even check the radar, but no rain anywhere near us. I told my husband, we really have to find what's ailing her. I'm not sure how many of those days me, and her can go through.
If these last treatments don't help. I think we are overdue in having a specialist see her.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for the update... I sure hope she can just get past this ... what a crumby way to spend the summer...
I'm still praying for her recovery, but I will certainly add energy to finding the cause of the issue.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As planned, Piggy had her ear repacked today. She goes back on thr 31st to have it rechecked. If not all the way clear, we will discuss what options are next.
Last night we had thunder in the distance. 
Easier to get some rest, if I just slept with her in the spare bedroom. 
She's on tramadol just for today (possibly tomorrow), after the vet visit. As she has a tough day after they pack her ear.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Scary enough when they get sick as one off but having to deal with this for weeks without being able to help her must be devastating. Did the vet consider the option of foreign object in her ear? Or any other idea?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We talked about doing another culture on the ear. I'm seriously considering a ENT.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Her ear is better than I've seen it, since this started. Sadly its still not 100% well.
No dark heavy build-up way down in the ear canal like in the past. But she has a film (best way to describe it) thats in the canal. Even the vet couldn't see all the way down the ear, due to the film. 
Sent off a culture today. Hopefully have a new game plan, once the results are back

I would like the ear flushed out, for a better look. The vet wants to wait until the results from the culture is back.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

the wait time with these is soul crashing... but at least she seems better. keep us updated, this is really unique.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So far nothing is growing on the culture.
The lab is going to give it as long as they can. 
Her ear hasn't changed since the last vet visit. Not better, not worse, just the same.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i have just thought about her this morning... what is the next step if they don`t find anything at the lab?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My vet really wanted to see the lab results, before going over the next step.
He was really thinking it was a antibiotic resistance bacteria. That the test would show which antibiotics we need to use.
I'm sure we will touch base when it grows something, or if time runs out for it to grow anything. 
She's been acting a lot better. Still not totally herself, unless this is the new her. I'm sure her ear feels better than it did. But will be back like it was, if we don't figure this out.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> [...]
> She's been acting a lot better. ...



That's what I wanta' hear!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The culture grew nothing. 
She goes back to the vet tomorrow.
Sedated, and her ear thoroughly cleaned is what the plan is.
That way they can try to get a better view of what is causing the problem. 
She's so tired of having her ear messed with, I doubt she would let them flush if awake. And I would rather it not be painful for her.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Sending ESP for her. Hopefully this will finally help her to get rid of the ear infection and be back to normal self.


----------



## Katie (Oct 22, 2017)

Praying they find the source of the problem and it can be easily treated! I know how hard it is to see our pups hurting ❤


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I sure hope so. 
As frustrating as it is for me, and my bank account. It has to be a lot worse for her. 
If nothing wrong is found, there is a chance its fungal. That would explain it improving, but not going away. Along with the culture growing nothing. What they packed her ear with has a anti fungal, along with a anti inflammatory, and antibiotic. So it may not have been enough to clear the ear all the way up. But that's just one possibility.

My vet has been cutting me some slack on the cost of his office visits, because this is ongoing.
Between the ER vet, and my vet. Piggy has a thousand dollar ear. 
Maybe she needs to start wearing a diamond in it. : )


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She was sedated as planned, and still has the thicker film way down in the ear canal. It had a slight color change, as it is getting darker since last visit. 
He did another culture, just to make sure the lab got it correctly. With the fluid turning darker, he believes it should have shown something. 
Cleaned out the ear, and could see nothing foreign in it. So after some thought, and discussion, we went with repacking the ear. As its the only thing that has made any improvement in it.
Should know by Friday, or Monday the results. Depended on if anything grows this time, or when it grows. Will probably be adding drops to the ear starting on Monday. 

The only thing he charged me, was a reduced fee for the sedation.
We are back home, Piggy had a small treat, and is resting.
She was non to happy, she didn't get her normal morning treat.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

God Bless her... She can go through this ordeal, and just be a little put out about a snack she missed...

Sending healing and positive energy to you all...


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

favorite snack i am sure will be provided soon again to make it up for her.

i am sure that you guys have tested many things already but by any chance it could be food or environmental allergies?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's crossed my mind, but she doesn't have any of the other tale, tale signs. I've even discussed, if it could be a possibly with the vet. With the other ear being perfect, and how this one is doing, he doesn't see it being caused by a allergy.
If fact if I don't check this ear with a flashlight, it looks good. Its only deep in the ear canal that you find the problem. 

At this point, I wouldn't rule anything out.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

tknafox2 said:


> God Bless her... She can go through this ordeal, and just be a little put out about a snack she missed...
> 
> Sending healing and positive energy to you all...


With a nickname like Piggy, snacks are important to her. She gets one every morning, when my husband leaves for work. She runs to the kitchen, as soon as he walks out the door. If he's running late leaving, she starts barking at him. We all know she's telling him to leave already.
He left 3 hours earlier than normal, that morning. So from 5am til 8:30, she was determined to let me know "Where's my treat?"
Plus any other time, she sleeps all night without o
waking up. That night she woke up at 3am, to go out to potty. I had already picked up all the dogs water, because she couldnt have any after midnight. I hear her roo, so I get up to let her put the back door. She does her business, the starts looking for a water puddle. So here I am running out the back door to stop her. Did I mention, I didn't get dressed because its 3 in the morning. Thank god, we have cedar fences. That dog always makes me laugh.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We finally have a answer.
Meth-resist coagulase negative staph spp. She does also have non pathogenic Coryneform bacteria, but the colonies were to few to show a sensitivity.
She was put on the correct antibiotic to hopefully put this to a end.
Recheck after she finishes her antibiotic. 
Attached is a printout from the lab.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

this is first of all very helpful, to finally know what it was. and big relief too.

for me personally scary, as i have penicillin and many -in intolerance as well and have been fighting severe left ear (only!) infections since i was 6 months old resulting into lots of scars in the inner part of my left ear. My mom always thought that it was a result of having to wean me at a young age as she had to go back to her full time job. 
well, your beautiful vizsla girl and myself may have something in common... (there is a reason why we treat them as humans after all). good news is, since we figured a way to keep it in check, i am high energy, so i hope the same for her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Wouldn't you know it. Its also her left ear.
Next your going to tell me, you love cheese. 🤣


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

yes! Emmentaler`s mold though gives me high fever and very bad stomach (found out on a very painful way...), so stay away from those! Goat cheese big yes! and several others lol.

we give the boys goat cheese from the specialty pet shop and they love it, even young Miksa has no puppy tummy issues with it. 

we also give them once a day silver colloidal to their water, once again something which helped me fighting chronic UTI many years ago.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She has her ear recheck tomorrow.
If its good news, I'll update the post.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its not the news I wanted to hear, but already knew.
She's being referred to a specialist. 
Full blood workup today. CBC, Blood Profile Superchem, and Thyroid test. Added a urinalysis to the tests.

Piggy with her bone.


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

Poor girl. I truly hope the specialist is able to offer both of you some relief soon!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

All her blood work, and urinalysis shows a very healthy dog. Only her cholesterol, and pancreas levels are in the higher range of normal. 
So cutting back on some of her more fatty snacks. Until she is willing to start running/exercising more.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

that sounds like a helpful piece of information. hopefully this will be the solution, fingers crossed!

for the human reference: there are studies more on the natural remedies side stating that your body reacts to food / ingredients intake imbalance with inflammation. hence i think the blood work and your treatment of a more lean diet sound like a possible good answer.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vet didn't seem very worried by those two things. Just do a slight diet change, atleast till she starts exercising more. But I agree, a leaner diet is needed for her.
She shows to be having no problems with her liver, kidneys, or thyroid. Doesn't have diabetes. 
Her urinalysis was clear. I had that done, because she's had some accidents in the house over the last two weeks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Piggy will have a myringotomy preformed on her ear Tuesday. She was put on steroids, to prepare for the surgery.
Vets explanation below.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> Piggy will have a myringotomy preformed on her ear Tuesday. ...



Hoping it went well.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> Hoping it went well.


Its next week.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

sending all the ESP from Bende and Miksa home to her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dropped Piggy off this morning for her ear surgery. 








She's giving the vet tech a kiss. Knowing her she's probably trying to con them into giving her treats.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Piggy is home, and resting.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We won't know the lab results for a few days, on the liquid in the middle ear. When the hole was made in the eardrum, it was clear fluid that came out. It was cultured, and the middle ear flushed. They also probed the bone in the middle ear. Looking for any signs that bacteria could have penetrated into the bone.They found no signs of bacteria being in the bone.
With the fluid being clear, it could be inflammatory fluid. We are keeping our fingers crossed that it is, and not bacteria. As that should mean a quicker recovery for her.
She's on 4 oral medications, plus ear drops. 
After her long nap, she was in good spirits.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Piggy seems to be feeling a lot better.
Having to deal with some of the side effects of her meds. The steroids make her hungry, thirsty, and need to go out to potty a lot. Both antibiotics, and antifungal meds can/have caused upset stomach. So she's on a bland diet to combate any upset stomach issue, and fed twice a day before meds.
She's pretty happy with the cook food, and getting more meals. The vet said not to worry about her weight. That she is going to gain weight from the steroids.
She is back to being happy, so we are happy.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> ...
> She is back to being happy, ...



So glad to gear it ... it's been too long coming.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

can u give probiotics when she gets these meds?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gabica said:


> can u give probiotics when she gets these meds?


Yes.
I regularly give them a probiotics, so have been sticking with it. I'll will probably up it for a little while, after she finishes the antibiotics. She still has 2 - 5 weeks of antibiotics, depended on her lab work.


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

Yeah!!So glad she is feeling better!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gabica said:


> can u give probiotics when she gets these meds?


Just did a quick answer earlier.
Having to go with a non dairy probiotic while she's on the meds. After she finishes them, I should be able to go back to the normal routine. Atleast that's the plan.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

That sounds very good. And it looks like very soon she will be back to her good happy self, yeah.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good news,
The results of the middle ear, culture only showed inflammatory fluid. So she will stay on the same antibiotics, and other meds for two more weeks. If it had shown bacteria, she would have had 5 weeks. 
Her eardrum will be rechecked in two weeks.
If all is healed, and no infection present. Piggy will be released run, and play wherever she pleases.
Right now she has no restrictions on exercise, as long as no debris, or water could get in the ear. So it does cut down on the places I take her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its been a long 5 months, but as of her vet check (ear culture) today Piggy's ear is now bacteria free. She has a once a week ear cleaner, just as a preventive.
YAY Piggy.








Lots of good thoughts, prayers, stress, 5 months of treatment, and $2700. later has been more than worth it.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, it's about time <G>. Glad to hear that it is finally resolved - what an ordeal for you.


When this first started, she was acting depressed. Was that because the ear was painful? Or something else? And is she her old self now?


I guess that there will be no more nutria diving for her now?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She is a lot more like her old self. Steroids added about 10 lbs to her weight, so we are working on that. She is still not a fan of on leash walks since this started, so its off leash to get in some exercise. 
I won't say she will never hunt nutria, although I would rather she not. She has ear cleaner that's once a week, or if she gets water in her ears.
Its for the rest of her life, and $15. a ounce, unless I can find a cheaper source.


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

That is good news! What a relief for you and your dear Piggy. I don't know if it would be appropriate for your situation, but we use Zymox ear cleanser about weekly, and after Ernie swims. It's more economical than what you stated. Of course in the long run, using what works may be the less expensive option. Best wishes to you and your girl.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its HB101, its what some of the vets use to compound with a antibiotic, or anti fungal for ears. I have my regular vet seeing if he can order it for me at a cheaper price. I know the specialist has more overhead, and charges more for it. 
I've looked online, and found close to the samething, but not exactly.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

texasred said:


> Its been a long 5 months, but as of her vet check (ear culture) today Piggy's ear is now bacteria free. She has a once a week ear cleaner, just as a preventive.
> YAY Piggy.
> View attachment 98836
> 
> ...


Well guess who went to the vet today for a ear infection?
Piggy ☹
Today would have been one year since her ear was bacteria free. My vet worked her in, so she could be seen today. He flushed, and packed her ear. Going to get her a appointment with the specialist for her recheck.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Not cool, hopefully this time she can recover quicker. I am wondering whether it has anything to do with the season just because of the timing of resurfacing?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Her vet thinks seasonal allergies are a possibility.
She's been taking Claritin for a while now, but it may not be working for her any longer. Switched her over to Zyrtec today. I am just glad the vet moved things around, so she could be seen this morning. One day he is going to have to paint me, my own private parking space.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Two more weeks of ear drops, but her ear is so much better.
She has realize this vet has the good treats.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

have you ever tried low fat kefir? i have read it is good for dogs with yeast issues. 
while my my boys have never had ear issues, they love it, great probiotics and easier to have access to than goat milk when we travel.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good to know.
She does not have yeast in her ear, it's a bacterial infection. It only turns into yeast from the moisture of the bacteria, if I don't catch the ear infection in time.
But now it seems she has some type of seasonal allergies, that occurs in the fall.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i guess it is similar to us, the more they get exposed to the same allergen stuff in our moist environment the more chance of building an allergy.


----------

